# clipless pedals - single vs multi release



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

*clipless pedal CLEATS - single vs multi release*

what are the pros and cons of each?

most shimano MTB pedals seems to come with SH51(single) 

thanks!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by multi release.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry typed it in wrongly in a bus. i meant CLEATS - single vs multi release, for SPD pedals.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Multi release are easier to get out of than single release. If you are just starting, the multi release might make the learning curve a little easier. Make sure that the lugs on you soles aren't making much contact to the pedal, because this will make exit and entry very difficult.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks

any advantages in single release? why more advanced cyclists would choose them?


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Multi release are more likely to pre release than single release. This shouldn't be an issue for road riding, but can be a problem when mtbing. Are you using spd pedals now?


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry about this comment but it all sounds Chinese to me, I will just ask my lbs for advise on witch shoes I should buy as I'm new to this whole world of cycling..


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

shimano multi release cleat allows you to pull up also, to disengage from the pedal

I really don't see any advantage, since I use crank bros on my mtb.

since you're using a SPD pedal, you should be able to loosen the tension (for learning purposes)

you fall a couple of times with the bike attached to you...but it becomes almost second nature


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

i never used cliplss pedals before and decided to give it a try. picked some spd shoes on sale at nashbar yesterday, now got confused about pedals/cleats. all spd pedals which i looked at are coming with single release cleats. if there is any benefits from them vs multirelease, i will try to be more careful while learning how to use clipless. if multi are definetely better, perhaps i just need to ditch stock sinlge cleats?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, all shimano spd pedals come with the standard twist out release. IMO, it's all you need.

you should be able to adjust the tension on the pedals also.... so loose will make it easier to release

don't be so paranoid about falling over. it happens and it's nothing to be ashamed about. 

if other cyclists with clipless pedals are laughing.... they are probably laughing with you because it probably happened to them when they were learning


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Multi-release cleats teach nothing - just like "training" wheels on a kid's bike. They allow you to pull out at any angle *but*, the pedal's adjustable tension has to be set way too high to prevent popping out at the wrong time. If regular cleats are used and the release tension is set very low, then you get to learn the *correct* way to release - push down and away, pivoting on the ball of the foot.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

tednugent said:


> Shimano multi release cleat allows you to pull up also, to disengage from the pedal. I really don't see any advantage, since I use crank bros on my mtb. Since you're using a SPD pedal, you should be able to loosen the tension (for learning purposes). You'll fall a couple of times with the bike attached to you...but it becomes almost second nature


Here's an anecdote from this August 31st. I've been running Crank Brothers Eggbeaters on my cyclocross and MTB's for 5 years. While I love them for the way they ignore mud and their light weight, I have two reasons why I'll be selling some of them and repurposing the others to on road bikes and replacing them with a different pedal system.

Reason #1- the spindles bend pretty easily. I don't think pedal spindles should bend under a 180 lb rider. Nearly every pair has a minor bend. the 2ti's, Candy's, Mallets are all slightly bent. Not so much that I can feel them while pedaling, but enough it makes me worry they'll snap at some point in the future.

Reason #2- look at the attached image. At the end of August I was at our Wednesday evening cyclocross practice. It's at a park not unlike the parks where the races occur. We ride on the grass around flags and stakes at our own pace. I've been racing 'cross since the late 1970's so it's usually a time for me to fiddle with tire pressures, tire choices, practice dismount/remount and hang out with other racers.

What happened was this: my tires washed out from underneath me. Not usually a cause for concern. This happens most nights and usually I'm going less than 15 mph so it's a lot like sliding into second base. Most times I hop back up and go, sometimes I twist a brake lever back into alignment. 

This time my 2Ti hit the ground with my shoe still attached. The bottom of the pedal had the plant jammed in it so it wouldn't move. As this lack of movement at the pedal was happening my upper body was twisting. This resulted in a broken fibula and ankle.

You get what you want or need, but next season I'll use a pedal which has independent operation and or multi release.


----------



## ctaborda (Nov 8, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Multi-release cleats teach nothing - just like "training" wheels on a kid's bike. They allow you to pull out at any angle *but*, the pedal's adjustable tension has to be set way too high to prevent popping out at the wrong time. If regular cleats are used and the release tension is set very low, then you get to learn the *correct* way to release - push down and away, pivoting on the ball of the foot.


Why correct vs incorrect? You are releasing either way. I'm new and still using regular pedals so its interesting to know. 

But in my opinion, releasing, regardless is still releasing whether you do it in one way or the other, are there competition restrictions or a standard? Or is the multi release simply evolution of the release technology and old-school riders don't like it?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ctaborda said:


> Why correct vs incorrect? You are releasing either way. I'm new and still using regular pedals so its interesting to know.


I'll stress this point again then - "adjustable tension has to be set way too high". With traditional (heel out only) release, you can run the adjustment so low that it's almost impossible to stay *in* the pedals (laterally) but still, it's impossible to pull out in a non-release direction. Try that with multi-release cleats.



> Or is the multi release simply evolution of the release technology and old-school riders don't like it?


Those cleats have been around from the beginning of Shimano's involvement in the clip-in pedal so it was no evolutionary step for them. And if they're so good, why hasn't any other pedal maker adopted the idea?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ctaborda said:


> Why correct vs incorrect? You are releasing either way. I'm new and still using regular pedals so its interesting to know.
> 
> But in my opinion, releasing, regardless is still releasing whether you do it in one way or the other, are there competition restrictions or a standard? Or is the multi release simply evolution of the release technology and old-school riders don't like it?


"Incorrect" because the upward release is dangerous as you become a more advanced rider - and I don't mean some hotshot racer. One of the great advantages of clipless pedals is that they keep you firmly attached when you make strenuous maneuvers, like very high-cadence spinning, high-torque low-cadence efforts when climbing a short steep pitch or accelerating from slow speed, sprinting out of the saddle, and especially jumping up to sprint when you're already spinning a high cadence.

All of these things are standard road-bike technique. All of them are more dangerous with a pedal system that allows upward release. If you stand up to sprint hard you can pull a foot out, and that can mean a nasty fall. If you have to be cautious to avoid the pullout, then you're not going to be riding as hard or as well as you could, and you're not going to be taking full advantage of your equipment, and you're not going to become as good a rider.

Press down to latch in, twist the heel out to to clip out. It's not that hard to learn. Training wheels don't teach a kid how to ride a bicycle, because without the ability to lean it's fundamentally a different vehicle. Similar principle here.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you. You said it way better than I did.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I use spd pedals and multi-release cleats for both my mtb and road bike, they are great for mtb as sometimes you needed to click out for balance. As mentioned above, if you adjust the tension on the pedals, they should not click out very easily. I also use mtb shoes, super easy to walk around in compared to road shoes. 
I've tried speedplay and much preferred my mtb spd over those. But personal preferrence, try some and see what you like best, or just ride more, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Galun (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a newbie also. Started 3 weeks ago (well biked in hush school but that really doesn't count), got clip less pedals, and fell 4 times with the bike attached in the first 2 days. Now it's second nature. 

I got single release and set the spring to lowest tension. The way I understand clip less pedals is that it allows power transfer by pulling up as well. Well if I can release in the up direction as well that really doesn't make sense to me. Yeah I did fall a few times, with a bruised palm (get gloves!) and knee to show for it. But by now the heel action of single release is already second nature.

I am still not 100% at clip in, so consider the pedals that have a platform without clip on one side and clip in on the other side. Example is shimano pd-a530. I could start pedaling without clipping in to start, and then once I got going I could take my time clipping in.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried both single and multi release SPD cleats. I personally couldn't tell the difference unless I got out of the saddle and started sprinting. The multi release cleats had the tendency to unclip at times, but raising the tension of the pedals corrected this. I don't have a preference and would use either one.


----------

